# tuxonice - hibernate - wielkosc partycji swap

## radek-s

Witam!

mam 4G pamięci RAM.

Jaka musi być wielkość partycji swap, gdzie zrzucane są dane z RAM, aby prawidłowo działało hibernate?

Czy zamiast do partycji swap, można zrzucic zawartość pamięci RAM do jakiegos pliku na innej partycji?

pozdrawiam i dziękuję za podpowiedz!

----------

## SlashBeast

Mozesz zrzucac do pliku, mozesz do partycji swap i mozesz do swapa w pliku zrzucac, u mnie o pliku nigdy nie dzialalo, do swapa w pliku juz dzialalo, przy 4G ramu daj 4,1G swapfile.

----------

## canis_lupus

Spokojnie starczy 3GB. Obraz RAMy jest nieźle pakowany przed załadowaniem do SWAP'a. Wcale bym się nie zdziwił jakby 2GB starczyło. Sam mam 2GB RAM i 1GB SWAP i jeszcze nigdy nie krzyczał że nie moze się hibernować.

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie majac 4G ramu i 4G swapa czesto dostawalem informacje, ze swap jest za maly.

----------

## canis_lupus

to włącz kompresję.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wlaczna jest i zawsze byla. Moze jakis innych skryptow do hibernacji uzywamy?

----------

## Paczesiowa

mam podobnie (1gb ramu i swapa) i czesto sie nie chce hibernowac, co ciekawe jak mu sie nie uda to wystarczy poczekac 5s (albo uzyc --force) i sprobowac ponownie i juz pojdzie gladko.

----------

## BeteNoire

Do kompresji dodatkowo (z man hibernate.conf):

 *Quote:*   

>       ImageSizeLimit nocache|<NN> (requires UseTuxOnIce on)
> 
>                  If specified, sets an upper limit on the size of the hibernation image written (in megabytes).
> 
>                  If  set to "nocache", caches and buffers will not be saved - resulting in a faster hibernation
> ...

 

Wg mnie najlepiej ustawić nocache, poobserwować ile danych zapisuje po zwyczajowej pracy i do tego dostosować wielkość swapu/pliku plus 10-20% zapasu.

----------

